# Lionfish in Caribbean Sea "the most devastating marine invastion in history"



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

*Lionfish in Caribbean Sea "the most devastating marine invastion in history"*

More good news from Florida, which has the highest number of aquatic invasive species in North America - http://customwire.ap.org/dynamic/st...ME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT&CTIME=2008-08-13-23-18-15


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It's sad how the human race can destroy an environment so easily.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Bad scene.

I have an issue with the way things like this are reported though..."...probably escaped from a Florida fish tank..." Must be one smart fish to *escape *on it's own! 

File this with Asian snakeheads, swamp eels, Giant hogweed in Brampton parks and "cars that unexpectedly veer off the road and strike telephone poles all by themselves killing their drunk occupants" and other things that are really just stupid human tricks.

Some wiener probably let one or two go because they got too big for their tank or ate their small fish.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Mr Fishies said:


> Bad scene.
> 
> I have an issue with the way things like this are reported though..."...probably escaped from a Florida fish tank..." Must be one smart fish to *escape *on it's own!


good point. i hadn't even thought of that. like, what, it used some glass cutting tools and rope/pulley and Tom Cruise'd his way outta there?


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

twoheadedfish said:


> good point. i hadn't even thought of that. like, what, it used some glass cutting tools and rope/pulley and Tom Cruise'd his way outta there?


Duh, DUH, duh-duh, duh, DUH, DAH-di-dooooo - Dah-di-dooooo...


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmm..those spines could penetrate glass....give a good swim at it and concentrate a few spines ....ccrrrrraaaaacccckkkkkk....FREEDOM!!!!.....plop...floor.  .....flop flop flop....hmmmm. Take a few hints from the walking catfish in the next tank...use spines to walk out the door to the InnerCoastal.... 










they look great though.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

So.... that means they will be cheap at the pet store?  I've wanted some for years! 

They can all come live with me, its cool :3


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

How come when a fish ends up somewhere were it not suppose to be they blame us.This world is changing with all the temp changes and acid rain everything is going to change. Brave new world .WE have possums that someone let loose we have commarants that eat 5lbs a fish a day per bird.We have japanese beetles that eat all our beetles.How many animals are wiped out each day.Why dosent peta or one of those clubs get on the polluters instead of always blaming the small guys.Sorry just my rant.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Well, in this case, it's almost CERTAINLY a pet owner that has released their unwanted fish. There are many places where pets have been released only to colonize local waters and wreak havoc. Granted there are those species that are introduced by commercial interests (ie, locally: asiatic long horn beetle, zebra mussels, European purple loosestrife; more globally: rats anyone?), and no doubt these are very damaging, but pet species can be very damaging, and they tend to be more obvious and media worthy (ie fishing up a piranha in a local lake). 

Moral of the story is: NO WILD RELEASE!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Zebra mussels came via ship balast apparently. Not by anything commercial. The ship dumpped its balast in the lake rather than elsewhere.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

and this today on Craigs...

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/zip/804246374.html



> or will be released into the wild by end of tomorrow


last I heard they aren't a native species.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

wow, flagged for removal already.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

What was it preciciely?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Someone wanted to give away Oriental Fire-bellied Toads, to be picked up yesterday cause they were going on vacation. Otherwise they were going to release them into the wild today. Also wanted to sell the tank and acc. A few responses advised them not to as well....illegal to do so.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Sunstar said:


> Zebra mussels came via ship balast apparently. Not by anything commercial. The ship dumpped its balast in the lake rather than elsewhere.


Yes... and what type of ship do you think it was? A commercial tanker.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

AAAH, thought oyu mean something like... commercial farming. good point.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Riceburner said:


> Someone wanted to give away Oriental Fire-bellied Toads, to be picked up yesterday cause they were going on vacation. Otherwise they were going to release them into the wild today. Also wanted to sell the tank and acc. A few responses advised them not to as well....illegal to do so.


I do hope someone on there reported them to the proper authorities.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

i was going to go rescue them so they wouldn't put em into the wild and then figure out what to do with em...but I didn't have the time to go and when I checked again it got flagged. hope they didn't get released.


----------

